# Loch in der Teichfolie



## foxxi (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Tiere (vermutlich Mäuse, Wühlmäuse oder Ratten?) haben ca. 15 cm unter der bisherigen Wasserlinie ein faustgroßes Loch in die Folie geknabbert durch das das Wasser versickert ist.  Das Loch zu kleben ist die eine Sache, wie aber die Schädlinge dauerhaft vertreiben?
Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Yvonne Mietze (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Ich glaube nicht, dass das Ratten waren...
Wieso sollten die das tun?

Stell doch bitte mal ein Foto von dem Loch ein

Danke


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Hab letzens im Baumarkt so nen elektronisches Verteiberding (Stab der in die Erde gesteck wird) geshenen - vielleicht hilft das ja ....

Oder nen ringsum mind. 50cm senkrecht in den Boden eingebuddelter grün ummantelter Hasenzaun.


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*



			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab letzens im Baumarkt so nen elektronisches Verteiberding (Stab der in die Erde gesteck wird) geshenen - vielleicht hilft das ja ....



Nöh, das hilft nicht, ist reine Geldschneiderei wie die Ultraschallgeräte gegen Mücken.

Ist mehrfach getestet worden und nie hats geholfen, kannst ja mal nach googln.


----------



## Puller (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

kann ich aus eigener erfahrung behaupten, das dieses ding nicht funktioniert. 

bin zwar selber im krieg mit den "viecher", habe aber leider keinen vernünftigen rat.

gruss jens


----------



## Plätscher (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

mir fällt gerade ein, das vor einiger Zeit schon mal son Thread war. Kannst ja mal die Suchfunktion benutzen um ihn zu finden. 
Da gabs auf jedenfall einige Antworten.


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Hallo, 
es giebt doch do eine Art Maschendraht, denn man unter die Folie legt und dann it einem Flies abdeckt, damit der Draht nicht die Folie beschädigtUnd sollte dann gegen Nagetiere helfen.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Prima Idee, ist nur dumm wenn der teich schon fertig ist


----------



## Xpaddy1986X (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

hi, meine oma hatte auch mal maulwürfe und wühlmäuse im Garten, und hat dann eisenstangen in die erde gesteckt, die einen halben meter aus der erde ragten, darüber kommen dann Cola-Kunststoff Flaschen (die stabilen, nicht die dünnen), durch die windgeräusche in der Flasche, die auf die stange übertragen werden sollen die Tiere verjagt werden. Seit dem aufbau sind die Tiere auch weg, obs wirklich deswegen ist weiss ich nicht, kann auch zufall sein, aber kann auch wirklich klappen...
gruß Paddy


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Prima Idee, ist nur dumm wenn der teich schon fertig ist



Wie man's sieht...


----------



## foxxi (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Guten Morgen Teichfreunde,
vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Habe die Folie jetzt mal freigelegt und das Loch mit Teichfolien-Reparaturband von beiden Seiten geklebt. Darunter waren eindeutig Wühlmausgänge zu sehen die sich doch über einige Meter hinziehen. Von den Hausmittelchen habe ich auch schon gelesen; die Wirkung ist halt doch nicht eindeutig. Da vertraue ich gerne auf die Chemie, weiß da jemand Rat, wie ich die Viecher auf Dauer fernhalte?
Beste Grüße
foxxi
(der jetzt auf das angekündigte Unwetter am Donnerstag und viel Regen wartet)


----------



## Plätscher (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Hallo Foxxi,

habe hier einen link zu Erfahrungen mit Gift und Bisamratten. Müßte auf Wühlmäuse übertragbar sein.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15809/page-2/?q=bisamratte


----------



## Redlisch (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Hallo


			
				foxxi schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Teichfreunde,
> Da vertraue ich gerne auf die Chemie, weiß da jemand Rat, wie ich die Viecher auf Dauer fernhalte?
> Beste Grüße
> foxxi
> ...



das wirksamste um sie erstmal loszuwerden ist Phosphorwasserstoffgas, ist ähnlich dem Karbid von früher. Die Krümel die man in die Gänge streut endhalten 18% Caliumphosphid, daraus wird dann das Gas. Nach der Anwendung bleibt nur noch Düngekalk über.
Gärtner benutzen das Mittel, als Privatmann bekommt man es glaube ich nicht mehr. 

Giftköder benutze ich nicht wegen der Hunde und der Vögel, wenn ich das Miittel anwende ist der Garten nur für einen Tag gesperrt, bzw ich wende es über Nacht an.

Bei Interesse kann ich dir den Produktnamen per PN schicken, ich will ja hier keine Werbung machen.

Die Wühlmäuse und Erdratten halten von meinem Teich einen Abstand von min. 1,5m. Ich denke mal sie spüren die Gefahr welche vom Wasser ausgeht...

Axel


----------



## Kareem (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*



			
				foxxi schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Morgen Teichfreunde,
> vielen Dank für eure Tipps. Habe die Folie jetzt mal freigelegt und das Loch mit Teichfolien-Reparaturband von beiden Seiten geklebt. Darunter waren eindeutig Wühlmausgänge zu sehen die sich doch über einige Meter hinziehen. Von den Hausmittelchen habe ich auch schon gelesen; die Wirkung ist halt doch nicht eindeutig. Da vertraue ich gerne auf die Chemie




Vorallem Tierfreunde


----------



## foxxi (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Lieber Kareem,
ich kann deine Antwort nicht richtig einordnen. Wenn ich mich aber zwischen den Wühlmäusen und dem Teich mit seinem Fischbesatz und dem mannigfaltigen Tierleben entscheiden muss, ist die Wahl doch klar, oder?


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Wieder: Wie man's sieht.
Aber dann würde ich lieber auf die Chemie verzichten, und doch den Dtaht drunter einbauen...ein natüricher schutz, der keinem schadet.


----------



## Redlisch (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder: Wie man's sieht.
> Aber dann würde ich lieber auf die Chemie verzichten, und doch den Dtaht drunter einbauen...ein natüricher schutz, der keinem schadet.



Hallo ?  
Ist ein bischen realitätsfremd, nech ...

Das kann man machen wenn man einen Teich neu baut, aber nicht bei einem bestehenden ....


Axel


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Hallo,

der Aufwand würde sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen, statt irendwelche unschuligen Tiere mit Chemie zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der Aufwand würde sich meiner Meinung nach lohnen, statt irendwelche unschuligen Tiere mit Chemie zu bekämpfen.



Axel ! Du weisst was zu tun ist !  
100m³ Teich leer pumpen ! Folie etc. abbauen und Draht drunter. 
Kareem steht Dir dafür sicher gerne für den Rest der Schulferien tatkräftig zur Verfügung.  

Wolf


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Ich würd's machen, wenn er aufhört heimische Tiere mit Chemie zu bekämpfen.


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Bisamratten sind heimische Tiere ? 
Ich glaub da hat sich dann seit meiner Schulzeit was verändert !? 

Wolf


----------



## Redlisch (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Hiho,
Ratten etc. zählt als Ungeziefer im Gegensatz zur Spitzmaus z.B..

Wühlmäuse und Erdratten fressen bei uns alle Pflanzen kaputt, sogar meinen Bambus haben sie jetzt geschafft :evil 

Teilweise war Loch an Loch, aber an den Teich sind sie nicht rangegangen.

Kareem, ich hoffe du hast überall deinen Karnickeldraht um die Pflanzen gemacht, wenn nicht sprechen wir uns wenn du die schützenswerten Wühlmäuse und Erdratten hast.

Axel


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Ne, ICH lasse die tiere in Ruhe!!!


----------



## Wuzzel (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Sehr idealistisch ! Kein Mc Donalds ? Kein Schnitzel ? Keine Curry WUrst ? Keine Nudeln mit Hacksauce !? Also wer einmal Ratten im Haus hatte wird alles unternehmen um die loszuwerden, nachdem er erst mal ne Woche lang nicht geschlafen hat. 

Wolf


----------



## Kareem (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Du hast's erfasst...ohne zu lügen..ich bin Vegetarier.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

 Kareem



			
				Kareem schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin Vegetarier.



  Habe ich das Päckchen mit dem Grünzeug ( Pflanzen ) gemacht, damit Du was zu Essen hast?  

Oh, sorry!  Hier geht es ja um Löcher in der Folie!

.


----------



## Franzel5 (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Hallo, 

wie lange existiert der Teich? Hattet Ihr schon früher Wühlmäuse. Ich habe die leidvolle Erfahrung gemacht, dass diese Viecher (und jeder der sie schon mal hatte wird sie genauso nennen) immer für ordentlich Nachschub sorgen. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an wo man wohnt.

4 Jahre habe ich mit allem Möglichen dagegen gekämpft aber losgeworden bin ich sie nie. 2 hatte ich mit normalen Mausefallen erlegt und zwei hat mein Hund erwischt. Was in der Erde durch Giftköder und Gas erledigt wurde weiß ich natürlich nicht aber es waren immer wieder welche da. Zum Glück sind sie nicht an meinen Teich gegangen aber ich habe etliches an Blumen und Sträuchern verloren und mein Rasen war durch die Gänge kaum noch gefahrlos zu betreten und dadurch natürlich auch total uneben geworden. Ich bin in 2007 umgezogen und habe bis jetzt zum Glück keine Wühlmäuse.

Du kannst ja, wenn der Aufwand die ganze Folie zu unterlegen zu groß ist, zumindest die Stellen an die Du jetzt drankommst mit Nagerdraht sichern.
Zur Sicherheit in die Gänge wie schon vorgeschlagen den Phosphorwasserstoff wenn noch erhältlich (Raiffeisenmarkt vor 2 Jahren noch da). Aber Vorsicht damit. Wenn ein Haustier an evtl. ausströmendem Gas riecht war es das. Oder dort Giftköder (unerreichbar für Haustiere) auslegen.

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.


----------



## Angsthase (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*

Wenn es keine Chemie, aber trotzdem etwas "Handfestes" sein soll, kann ich die Schussfalle empfehlen. 6 Schuss = 6 Treffer waren es bei mir bis jetzt. Dieses Jahr gab es zum Glück noch keine Probleme.

Achso: Die Falle wirkt genauso zuverlässig gegen Maulwürfe. Man sollte also sicher sein, dass es sich wirklich um eine (Wühl)Maus handelt. Mehr sage ich dazu lieber nicht.

Eine Anleitung zur Aufstellung findest du hier. Aber bitte vorsichtig sein, bei unsachgemässer Anwendung besteht Verletzungsgefahr.

@Kareem
Wühlmäuse schaden dir als Vegetarier genauso. Deinem Verhalten nach hattest du entweder noch keinen übermässigen Befall in deinem Garten oder du kaufst dein Obst/Gemüse lediglich im Einzelhandel.

Wenn du mit ansehen müsstest, wie dein neugepflanzter Obstbaum innerhalb weniger Tage abstirbt, weil der komplette Wurzelstock zerfressen ist, würdest du sicherlich anders denken.







Naturverbundenheit bedeutet nicht, jeden Schädling -überall- in Kauf zu nehmen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass der Biobauer deines Vertrauens(?) das genauso sieht. Alles andere wäre ziemlich naiv.

Abgesehen davon ist die Konzentration von Phosphorwasserstoffpatronen/-tabletten meist zu gering und reicht nicht zur Tötung aus. Die Tiere werden dadurch lediglich vertrieben und alle sind glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## Kareem (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Loch in der Teichfolie*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Kareem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja danke nochmal...ich bekomme hier nur Salat und Karotten.


----------

